# TSH loving doctor



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I am still fairly new to Hashi's and am in the learning stages, but from what I've learned so far, I can tell that I'm going to have issues with my GP. He's going to treat to the TSH test...

This is my entire thyroid lab history from new to old:

*October 9, 2012* after 6 weeks on 50 mcg Synthroid

Total T3 - 1.3 nmol/L (range 1.1-2.8)
Free T4 - 15.3 pmol/L (10.0-25.0)
TSH - 7.55 mIU/L (0.20-6.00)
My only improvements was my constipation is gone and my hands and toes are slightly less cold. My pulse is up to 69 (from 60) but I don't know if that's particularly good or not. And while I'm happy that I can go to the bathroom faster, I felt *worse* about a week after starting synthroid: I felt flu-like, had an arthritic like flare-up, hair loss increased dramatically, very fatigued, some stomach issues (mildly upset, some pain, going bathroom (ahem) burned), face flushed more often, body temp still rarely breaks 97F... It was too the point that I asked to be referred to a rheumatologist because I was suspecting Lupus (ENA test shows non of the usual suspect antibodies though).

I reminded him of this but he pretty much said that my TSH is almost there (implying if he can get it below 6.00 it is normal) and that my T4 is pretty much where he wants it. T3 is a bit low so he wants to check it again in two or three months. I mentioned that I have read that most hypo patients feel best when their TSH is below 2.5 (I was thinking close to 1 but didn't want to get him defensive) and he basically said no because he doesn't want my T4 going too high because it can cause (I think he said) toxicosis... I assumme he meant Hasitoxicosis. I argued that wouldn't that happen when the TSH is below 0.5 or so? His response was something along the lines of "it's not just the TSH, we don't want your T4s to get too high." I noted my T4 was on the low end still, and I can't honestly remember his response. I was too busy thinking, " Oh crap, this will be a fight."

He prescribed 75 mcg Synthroid and was out the door.

*August 12, 2012* -rechecking thyroid levels to confirm previous abnormal test

Free T4 - 11.6 pmol/L (10.0-25.0)
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody - 33.8 kIU/L (0.0-34.0)
TSH - 13.42 mIU/L (0.20-6.00)

*July 20, 2012* - patient requested thyroid check after a celiac diagnosis

TSH - 14.27 (0.20-6.00)

*February 20, 2002* - patient requested thyroid test after I realized my body temp never broke 97F; concerned because trying to get pregnant with my first

TSH - 2.68 (0.20-6.00)

*August 5, 2000* - a recheck of July's high TSH... now normal 

TSH - 4.71 (0.20-6.00)

*July 14, 2000* - after exam concerning sudden appearance of external hemihorroids, and concerns about heavy menstration and spotting

TSH - 6.74 (0.20-6.00)

Soooo, as far as I can tell, my total T3 is in the bottom 6% or so of the normal range, my free T4 is in the bottom 30% or so, and my TSH is much higher than my lowest TSH reading ever (2.68) when I was having hypo symptoms... I'm guessing 75 mcg of T4 won't cut it. Looks like I might need T3 too.

Any advice? Am I interpreting this right? Should I bother shopping for a new doctor now or wait... I say that last only half jokingly. :confused0081:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> I am still fairly new to Hashi's and am in the learning stages, but from what I've learned so far, I can tell that I'm going to have issues with my GP. He's going to treat to the TSH test...
> 
> This is my entire thyroid lab history from new to old:
> 
> ...


It will take time to go doctor shopping so I suggest you start now. This guy you have now does not quite understand some things.

This may be of interest to you.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

You may or may not need T3 supplementation. It's too early in the game to tell. One thing though, your doc that you have now is doing the titration correctly. Small increases every 6 to 8 weeks.

What he had to say though is scary enough to cause doctor shopping.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the article, Andros. I know I have to wait until my free T4's are in the upper end of the range, and then I'll be able to tell more about whether I need T3... It is hard to be patient when you know you probably won't feel better until the new year (unless an extra 25mcg is enough to get my TSH down a bunch and raise my free T4's from the bottom 30% to the upper half).

It's tricky knowing you could theoretically feel better if dosed correctly but your doctor is telling you to wait and see with a treatment that I don't entirely trust. I want to stick my bottom lip out, stamp my foot, and yell at someone in my poutiest, whiniest voice, "I'm tired of not feeling well and waiting and waiting and waiting! I've had this for probably 15+years because of mismanaged care. Make me better now!"

LOL I feel much better. Thank you.


----------

